# ASP or PHP - which is easy to learn



## ajaybc (Aug 5, 2008)

Iam a complete beginner in web designing.
Which of the two languages ASP and PHP is easy to learn?
Please leave all ur hatred towards MS for a while and answer sincerely and help me.


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd strongly suggest PHP.

It is widely used and still growing in usage.
Personally I also feel PHP's documentation is excellent (does not mean ASP's is bad, just that I like PHP's).
Comparatively ASP is going downwards in usage as MS is pushing ASP .Net.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 5, 2008)

PHP ftw. Very easy to learn


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2008)

PHP of course.
Thanks to amitava82 for suggesting me lynda.com


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 5, 2008)

The qustion should be, "Is ASP worth learning". I am sure 99% answers in PHP Vs ASP thread will be to go for PHP.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd suggest PHP!!


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 5, 2008)

PHP. Its a lot easy to learn if you have a little C background. That's not required actually... just read the documentation, practice and you are a g33ky PHP developer. The biggest advantage of learning PHP is it is supported in all types of servers - Apache (its basic inclination is towards this), M$ IIS, and many others... So you are not limited to choosing a costly Windows Web Host for using ASP... You can have PHP on a cheap Linux server... Linux web-hosts are a lot more cheap than windows ones.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 6, 2008)

I am not sure if it's still there on not, but there was a thread on Fight Club section by Desi-Tek on PHP vs ASP.net vs JSP read it.


----------



## mastermunj (Aug 6, 2008)

PHP All the way buddy!!

Very very good scripting language.

Its OOP concepts are getting stronger day by day.


----------



## shaunak (Aug 8, 2008)

PHP because:
1> Easier to learn
2> Free hosting easily available so you can practice.
3> Easy to find help
4> Uncomplicated, task oriented language
5> Platform Independent


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 8, 2008)

shaunak said:


> PHP because:
> 1> Easier to learn
> 2> Free hosting easily available so you can practice.
> 3> Easy to find help
> ...


something more to add in the second point --

*you can download OFFICIAL PHP for installation on your PC and practise OR use free setups like easyphp, etc.*


----------



## chandal_keta (Aug 9, 2008)

even i am after this question and i am lucky to be part of this wonderful family....

well i asked my friend and one said that ASP.NET is good and fast..he said it is because there is no need of java in ASP but in PHP we have to have knowlegde of java....ASP.NET can be done with just SQL....plz do suggest me and correct me if i am wrong!!


chandal


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2008)

PHP. BTW If you learn PHP, it will trake you just about 2-3 hrs to learn ASP.


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 9, 2008)

chandal_keta said:


> well i asked my friend and one said that ASP.NET is good and fast..he said it is because there is no need of java in ASP but in PHP we have to have knowlegde of java....ASP.NET can be done with just SQL....plz do suggest me and correct me if i am wrong!!


Whoever that friend is, stop asking him for tech help hereafter.  

In fact it is the other way around.  PHP is a language all on its own without any need for any other language.  On the other hand ASP .Net is just a way to write web pages but for backend you need to learn any of the languages supported by the .Net platform.

PHP has no such dependencies.


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 9, 2008)

chandal_keta said:


> even i am after this question and i am lucky to be part of this wonderful family....
> 
> well i asked my friend and one said that ASP.NET is good and fast..he said it is because there is no need of java in ASP but in PHP we have to have knowlegde of java....ASP.NET can be done with just SQL....plz do suggest me and correct me if i am wrong!!
> 
> ...


there's no need to learn java for PHP. PHP supports most types of databases starting from simple DBM (unix) to complex professional MySQL and Oracle!

PHP is completely a derivative of C....

from next time you dare not ask him tech questions else I'll kill you


----------

